# need help!



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

Ok guys i need serious help.. i have 2 ladder tree stands. one is set up on the out side of my woods facing a bean field then a cut wheat field then a bean field a road and bean field at woods but its far out there. then right to my left is a woods connected to my that is a thicket. then in the one corner of my woods is a bedding area where alot of deer bed. there is a trail that i have that goes back to the field outside the woods there. if you walk down that to the left there is a homade tree stand i made like 5 feet high i use for gun season.. the to the right 70 yards is that bedding area infront of there is a bean field and the to the right there is a bean field both not 10 yards away from the bedding area i kno this is a great spot. i just need help idk where to set my tree stand? there is alot of woods behind the bedding are it is a 15 acre woods i was thinking setting my stand along the trail they take to get there behind the bedding area or setting my tree stand at a trail 200 yards behind there that i think is where the start to walk there help me lol.. i will take some pictures if you need to help thanks alot guys.!!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'd say set your stand on the trail. That way you can catch them moving on the trail and you know where they are headed then. I would probably put it farther down the trail from the bedding area so that you don't spook the deer that are in the bedding area while you are trying to sneak in


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

bean field, trail, bedding area, wheat field, road, bean field, woods, bean field......  
:lol: 
That was a bit hard to follow.

Determine the prevailing wind direction for the area you hunt.

Find a spot where several trails converge. Setup downwind of this spot.

Be willing to move as the season progresses.

I dont like wheat and bean fields. As the deer figure out their being hunted, they stop using them during daylight hours as they offer little to no cover while feeding. (Corn however offers cover while feeding it will still be accessed during daylight hours).

Id set up off the field edge a bit, 20-30 yards or so, or wherever you find good sign. These "staging areas" are where deer will hang out waiting for it to get dark to go feed in the relatively open field.

FYI-Late summer is the WORST time to scout for sign. Youll see alot more sign in spring, after the snow melts, but before everything greens up.


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

ya i'm sorry lol.. well my trail camera the batteries when dead on just today.. i meant where my tree stand is set there is a been field for 300 yards then wheat field for 300 then bean field and so on.. i just think i willl move that treestand put it at a good spot by the bedding area and set the other one by the trail.. idk yet have to find out.. thanks for the help any body else>>


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Can you draw a map in MSPaint or freehand and scan it, then post the image? That'd go a long way, plus if you draw it out yourself, you might find the best answer for your stand placement, in regard to any scouting notes you put on the map.


----------



## ohio_coyote (Jun 20, 2008)

simonson i sure can will try my best to have it up tomorrow will draw it out tonight thank u.


----------

